# Gilson screw-drive wood splitter: $150



## HeatsTwice (Jul 30, 2012)

Ran across this today. First time I ever saw a screw drive splitter. It probably has a very long cycle time. I couldn't even find refernce to this make in a google search:

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/grd/3171119575.html
Older Gilson screw-drive wood splitter. B & S motor, though can't tell what the horsepower is. Guessing 8+ HP based on the size. Ran well 7-8 years ago when I had a friend go through the motor and get it running. Hasn't been used since. Has been stored outside, though the motor has always been covered. Uses 1 7/8" ball and one tire has small leak. $150 firm.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 30, 2012)

yeah, that baby there is probably really slow.  Not sure, I honestly have never seen one before.


----------



## certified106 (Jul 30, 2012)

You could probably put on a piece of wood to split, go cook dinner and come back and take it off.......


----------



## amateur cutter (Jul 30, 2012)

I'd be curious to see that thing work. I'm guessing slow as well, but it might be neat to run once. A C


----------



## bioman (Jul 30, 2012)

I'd buy that in a heartbeat, if i were 1700 miles closer. be cool even if ya never used it !


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 31, 2012)

Actually it could possibly be just as fast or faster than a hydraulic. The adjustable stroke and auto-return intrigue me and Gilson was not known for making junk back in the day. (Though I bet this machine was built when I was wettin' Huggies...) For $150 I'd have to give it a shot.....

Hell, if it turned out to be a turd it's a prime candidate for conversion to hydraulic power.  For $150 it's got tires, a beam and a wedge already.  Oh yeah, there's a sweet old-school Briggs on it too....


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 2, 2012)

It doesn't have to be slow. Gears do wonderful things.


----------



## Mondstrosity (Aug 4, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> It doesn't have to be slow. Gears do wonderful things.


 
I bought it. I had one just like this years ago and it worked great. Not slow at all, only probs I had with it was the reverse was finiky and I had to replace the rubber wheel that reverses the screw a couple times. Lampson tractor in Ukiah was able to find parts for it. They told me it was actually made by Ford Tractor.
 On this one I looks like soemone has moved the mounting location of the motor (not sure why) so the pulleys no longer line up. The drive mechinisim all seems to be working fine when I turn it by hand. Motor does not have any spark and carb looks messed up. Just going to replace it with a harbor freight 6.5 hp motor and remount it so the pulleys line up. When its all done Ill repost how it turned out.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 5, 2012)

No spark most likely can be cured by filing the oints and resetting the gap.  Common on these old motors that sit awhile.  Clean that carb out and you may have it going for next to nothing.


----------



## Mondstrosity (Sep 15, 2012)

After messing with the motor it still would not start. I decided to go with a 6.5 hp motor form Harbor Freight  $109 well spent as it starts easily and has plenty of power.Here is a short vid of it running.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 15, 2012)

Look at it this way, you have a wood splitter that works for you, and you only have 300 bucks and a little work into it.  I think you did alright!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 15, 2012)

Is there a way to stop the reverse (or even forward) so you don't have to use the entire stroke? If so, that would speed up thing nicely and would be less wear and tear.


----------



## Mondstrosity (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes, there is a notch you put the handle on and that is neutral so the ram stays in place.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 16, 2012)

Then the process could be sped up a lot. Using the full range really would make this one slow.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Sep 18, 2012)

I wanna see more video. That was cooool!


----------



## Dale (Mar 8, 2013)

Where can I find a wheel that will work on the reverse on this log splitter? And what is the part number? I have recently purchased one on cl houston and cant seem to get reverse to work.


----------



## gzecc (Mar 11, 2013)

Here's a video off utube.


----------



## Jags (Mar 12, 2013)

Dale said:


> Where can I find a wheel that will work on the reverse on this log splitter? And what is the part number? I have recently purchased one on cl houston and cant seem to get reverse to work.


 
Maybe post a pic of what you are looking for and where it is located on the machine.  Most people have never even seen the working components of one of these things.

I did find this, but it is in ref to the Gilson snowblowers.  They do state that some parts are re-manufactured stuff.  Maybe they could come up with something for you:
http://www.gilsonsnowblowers.com/snowparts.html


----------

